# JD 7000 and 7010 series



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Why do some 7000 and 7010 JDs have the muffler out the middle side and some by the cab post? We are looking at getting a 7400-7410-7600-7610 and would like to know this when we are looking at them.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

It was an option I believe. Spend more money and don't have to look at the exhaust pipe. Dad spent the extra on the 6400.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

our 7400 has the cheaper exhaust system doesn't bother me at all anymore just takes a little getting used to. They are very nice haying tractors. 1996 with 5000 hours nothing major has gone out.


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

What else do I need to look at when looking at one of this?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

LukeS said:


> What else do I need to look at when looking at one of this?


Generally speaking, when you see a corner mounted exhaust, the tractor also may have other upgrades....ie. High flow hydraulic pump, selectable scv, power quad, cast wheels, etc....
I guess it all depends on what you're doing with the tractor.....


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Mostly haying but some field work.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

our 7400 pulled 15' no-till drill 10' diskbine and the square baler.5000 hours hours since 1996. The power quad works great for cutting and baling, must have IMO. For field work a 7400 is a little light if you are going for tillage 20' max on a disk or FC. 7600 would be better but will use more fuel when haying then the 7400.Finding a lower hour 7000 series would be your only problem the are getting long in the tooth.My 7400 is worth as much or more then I paid for it new. One sold at auction last fall with 3000 hours for 47500 most 7400 are priced in the 35K to 40K range. power quad is one of the best transmissions for haying. good luck


----------

